# Cuteness Overload!



## JamieO (Jun 6, 2013)

EDIT - Hey everyone! Cookie here....so here is our awesome new thread!

Fur-babies or just babies!....show us your supercute love(s) in your life!

Note - June Ipsy thread got VERY full of cuteness overload, so here's a whole thread JUST for this fun show 'n' tell!






Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. I have a critter who does the same thing, even while asleep (spoiler for those who don't care about furballs): 


Awww, well he's (or she's) just adorable! I miss cats, I always had them growing up but my boyfriend is allergic, so we can only have our dog. But he's enough! Here's him doing a big puppy yawn cause, well, it's just cute. 





My boyfriend had also just faux hawked his hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww, well he's (or she's) just adorable! I miss cats, I always had them growing up but my boyfriend is allergic, so we can only have our dog. But he's enough! Here's him doing a big puppy yawn cause, well, it's just cute.
> 
> ...


 Awww, puppy!  He looks haphap*happy*!  Look at that tongue!  I wanna skritch his ears and play fetch!  I grew up with dogs my entire life until I moved out for college, but then once I was finally free of roommates and got an apartment that allowed pets, I ended up living by myself in a third-floor apartment and being gone about twelve hours a day, and it's just not cool to make dogs live in those conditions, so I've ended up sticking with kitties (and upper-level apartments) ever since.  For some reason, I've ended up with two black cats in a row who both seem to act like dogs at times, so the universe finds a way to get a dog in my life even if it looks like a cat.

(My gray kitty is a massive -- sixteen pounds at his last vet visit! -- boy named Oscar who always makes my aunt comment, "If I didn't know he was fixed, I would swear he's an intact tom."  My black kitty is another boy, but he was super sick when he was a couple of months old, so he's a little bit underdeveloped and a very large amount shy.)


----------



## irene- (Jun 6, 2013)

> Same here. I have a critter who does the same thing, even while asleep (spoiler for those who don't care about furballs):
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 So cute!! Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Since we've moved on to other things for now to entertain ourselves til the next big news pops up here's my critter pic:


Spoiler







The tan chihuahua is "Beauty". We tried to name her LuLu, Bambi, and every other cute name but she would only answer to beauty. So funny how animals choose their own names sometimes. The white/black chihuahua is the new doggie! A neighbor down the street found her and was going to give her away so my mom brought her home this afternoon. That makes 4 dogs (2 inside 2 outside in the backyard- 3 of them strays 1 unintentionally adopted since he just ended up staying here even though he had an owner, but that's ok) and 9 cats (all outside- 5 of them are usually laying around somewhere in the front yard, the others come and go- all strays. Yes my mom feeds stray cats. It started with one and you know how that goes. The ones we can catch we get fixed, that goes for the dogs too). My little cousin calls us the animal orphanage haha. Oh and we also feed the birds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big time animal lovers here â™¥ I'll claim them all


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute!! Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Same here. I have a critter who does the same thing, even while asleep (spoiler for those who don't care about furballs):
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 7, 2013)

That's my sweet Charlie showing his happy tongue. Found him at 3 weeks old under a trash can. Hubby started calling around looking for a shelter and left a message with one accidentally saying we were looking for a "kill shelter" for him. We had a great laugh about it over lunch and never heard back from them (thank goodness!).








I'm loving all the sleepy tongue pics!! Great way to pass the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute!! Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Jun 7, 2013)

All the puppies and kitties are just adorable!! I am doing a universal "all the pets are awesome" shout-out to you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can name it Andy (A.New.Doggie.Yay!)


 NAME THE DOGGIE IPSY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NAME THE DOGGIE IPSY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's actually a pretty cute name for a dog!!!


----------



## alphaloria (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my sweet Charlie showing his happy tongue. Found him at 3 weeks old under a trash can. Hubby started calling around looking for a shelter and left a message with one accidentally saying we were looking for a "kill shelter" for him. We had a great laugh about it over lunch and never heard back from them (thank goodness!).
> 
> ...


 Oh gosh. I have been having SERIOUS kitten fever lately (this is what I imagine baby fever feels like) and that second pic isn't helping any. Those little white feet...





IPSY, forget the makeup, send me a kitten! Wait, send me makeup AND a kitten!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute!! Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (Jun 7, 2013)

> That is too cute! I don't have a cat (or any pets) but your picture totally reminded me that I recently took one of my youngest (she turned one a few days after this was taken) with her sleeping with her little tongue out. I have a big soft spot for sleeping animals and babies &lt;3 under the spoiler as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ETA: whoops! I quoted the wrong post - I was trying to quote meaganola!Â  She's beautiful â™¥



> Its great that your family has such love for animals! I wish I had a house big enough to have multiples pets.


 Our house isn't big enough but we make room and give lots of luv =)


> You can name it Andy (A.New.Doggie.Yay!)





> NAME THE DOGGIE IPSY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the name ideas! We'll try Andy and Ipsy to see if any of them stick. I've been calling her "vaquita" which means little cow in spanish because of her colors. We'll start off with a good name then it usually morphs into something else with all the baby talk. I haven't tried searching on the ipsy site for the mystery items, how do you guys do that? Maybe I shouldn't ask &amp; we should keep that top secret since ipsy reads this thread, just kidding tell me!! Hahaha


----------



## irene- (Jun 7, 2013)

> Â i'm sure our zoo will continue to grow as hubby and i are both suckers for abondoned animals...


 I understand this completely. When I was little I wanted to be a veterinarian. I even nurse birds back to health when I find one hurt and I'm the one that tames all of the strays! Try the Ipsy name for your kitty, we need a MUT Ipsy mascot haha!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand this completely. When I was little I wanted to be a veterinarian. I even nurse birds back to health when I find one hurt and I'm the one that tames all of the strays! Try the Ipsy name for your kitty, we need a MUT Ipsy mascot haha!


 Ipsy may work for her...tipsy ipsy..her legs are a little short and more wobbly than they should be at her age, shes the runt and has some issues...same with mitzi, she's blind in one eye and a little dense so she's ditzi mitzi...i know im weird 

and i understand the nursing the strays thing,between hubby and i we have nursed kittens, field mice, birds, squirrels and a raccoon back to health.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

> Ipsy may work for her...tipsy ipsy..her legs are a little short and more wobbly than they should be at her age, shes the runt and has some issues...same with mitzi, she's blind in one eye and a little dense so she's ditzi mitzi...i know im weirdÂ  and i understand the nursing the strays thing,between hubby and i we have nursed kittens, field mice, birds, squirrels and a raccoon back to health.


 I would most likely call her Dorothy Barker, after Dorothy Parker! I name my critters after writers, and I keep hoping I end up with one who clearly takes after her. (Previous kitties: Ada and Hunter, after Ada Byron Lovelace and Hunter S. Thompson. Current kitties: Edgar and Oscar, after Poe and Wilde.)


----------



## JamieO (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would most likely call her Dorothy Barker, after Dorothy Parker! I name my critters after writers, and I keep hoping I end up with one who clearly takes after her.
> 
> (Previous kitties: Ada and Hunter, after Ada Byron Lovelace and Hunter S. Thompson. Current kitties: Edgar and Oscar, after Poe and Wilde.)


 I for some reason always name my animals after musicians. I have Bowie, and I had a cat named Grace (Slick), a dog named Otis (Redding), and I named two of my Mom's dogs, Marley and Ozzy. 



> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She's beautiful â™¥
> 
> ...


 Ha! I do that. Bowie has become Bowstopher, Bowseph, Mr. Bowjangles, little Bowie butt...my boyfriend's Dad calls him Ralphie.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats funny, we just adopted another cat at xmas...a stray at my hubby's shop abandoned one of her kittens right at xmas, so she became my gift from him...and she doesnt answer to her name (mitzi..aka polish kitty) she only somewhat answers to kitten paws...however she greets me everyday to get her loves and sit in my lap. looks like we may be adding another kitten though, i found another litter at at shop(we cant catch the mother to get her spayed) and low and behold another litter of two, takes care of them for 8 weeks then drops one off and continues to take care of the other...so we have decided to bring her home and she can stay outside here since its much safer than the shop. counting the impending addition that brings up up to 2 dogs(max a borador, jazzy the husky shepard), 3 indoor cats( mitzi, babycat(who by the way is huge and has extra toes) and tiger), 2 outdoor cats( alexander the great wuss(alex) who was indoors til he decided outdoor life suited him and he hates people,lol) and the new one(name tbd) and two rats( ratatooty(son's take on the movie, we just call her tooty) and daisy...i'm sure our zoo will continue to grow as hubby and i are both suckers for abondoned animals...


 Contact your local animal rescue groups or animal control and ask to borrow a live trap. You can also buy one at a feed store for around $50. Put a can of cat food inside, set the trap and she'll go into eat the food and be trapped. You can then have her spayed or have an animal rescue group take her and have her spayed. Depending on if she's feral or not she might be adopted out OR released back. It'd be in her best interest. I hate seeing feral cats get pregnant over and over. Those babies deserve homes. This is why I've practically become a cat shelter because people always bring me strays. I have a mama cat and kittens that I need to find homes for.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, I'm a little late coming to this doggy talk, but I had to share a picture of my lil monsters.





Gidget (Yorkie) is on the left and Bella (Shih Tzu) on the right. This is my first picture posting and I don't know how to do a spoiler, so I hope this doesn't bother anyone. This is a makeup forum after all!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright, alright. Since we're all talking about our animals now... I present to you Fitz. He decided to eat my food box, but you get the picture.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lisa Frank inspired nails!


 Awesome!! 








> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I for some reason always name my animals after musicians. I have Bowie, and I had a cat named Grace (Slick), a dog named Otis (Redding), and I named two of my Mom's dogs, Marley and Ozzy.
> 
> Ha! I do that. Bowie has become Bowstopher, Bowseph, Mr. Bowjangles, little Bowie butt...my boyfriend's Dad calls him Ralphie.


 I named my dog Fitz with the full intention of having endless options for nicknames since I can add basically any name to the end of Fitz. Sometimes he's Fitzwilliam, Fitzgerald, my mom likes to call him Fitzhugh. When I get "disappointed" in him, it's his full name of Fitzwilliam Bartholomew.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

Bella knows when I call her Bella Marie Louise Lucille that I mean business! LOL

Generally She is Bellie Button or Bellarina and Gidget is Gidgie, Gidgie Woo or Weasel. Not sure why she is a weasel, but it stuck and she actually will come to it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I named my dog Fitz with the full intention of having endless options for nicknames since I can add basically any name to the end of Fitz. Sometimes he's Fitzwilliam, Fitzgerald, my mom likes to call him Fitzhugh. When I get "disappointed" in him, it's his full name of Fitzwilliam Bartholomew.


 To the rest of the world my cats name is Bouncer.  But at home I call him Whisker Biscuits.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm sure our zoo will continue to grow as hubby and i are both suckers for abondoned animals...


 Us too.  We have 5 indoor cats, the youngest 2 of which were kittens of a feral cat.  We trapped them, planned to socialize and put them up for adoption.  But they never really got social -- they've lived with us for almost 6 years and we can never touch one of them, although she will come and take shrimp out of our hands.  The other one is more friendly with my husband and lets him pet her, and she's recently warmed up to me a bit.  But we joke about DPZs (designated petting zones) because there are only a couple of places in the house where she is comfortable letting us touch her.  If she's any place else, she runs away if we come near her.  But we love them just the same.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

Since everyone else is doing it, here's my furry crew... 





Lola Two-Toes





ZuZu Petals





ZuZu again so you can see her adorable socks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Big Boy


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my pup, Blue...or Boo Boo as I've been calling him lately...or Bluebird because he loves to jump off the back of the couch at my parent's house.  He's a Blue Tick Coon Hound/Border Collie mix...and veeeerrry hyper.  The boyfriend and I stopped in at a little town to eat lunch after a morning of hunting and they lady running the place had free puppies in the back of her truck.  After very shortly discussing it while eating our pizza, we walked to her truck and saw him and his brother.  We soooooo badly wanted both, but living in an apartment meant that was a no-go!  He's my *not so* little buddy...I'm glad we decided to take him home.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And just think...our bags are more than likely already shipped...or close to it!  Hope our tracking numbers start going out on Monday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 7, 2013)

Ha! I name my cats after record labels (Nervous and Raucous) and my dogs after Rainbow Brite characters (Twink and Stormy).



> > I would most likely call her Dorothy Barker, after Dorothy Parker! I name my critters after writers, and I keep hoping I end up with one who clearly takes after her. (Previous kitties: Ada and Hunter, after Ada Byron Lovelace and Hunter S. Thompson. Current kitties: Edgar and Oscar, after Poe and Wilde.)
> 
> 
> I for some reason always name my animals after musicians. I have Bowie, and I had a cat named Grace (Slick), a dog named Otis (Redding), and I named two of my Mom's dogs, Marley and Ozzy.Â
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

We sure do have an adorable collection of pets here on MUT! 

I also call my pets by random nicknames. Lola is also known as PoPo, Fuffer, Lolabert Humperdog (she has dominance issues), Wodles, Miss Ma'am, the list seriously goes on and on and on. ZuZu is also known as Creeper Peeper, Zuzycat, Bebeket, and she has her own theme song that we like to sing to her. Big Boy was pretty much nameless for the first 3 years of his life. We called him by a different name weekly until Big Boy just stuck. My son likes to call him Big City.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed...what a babe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol! thanks Michaela!





Joining the pet train! D'artagnan "Artie", Cinderella "Bella or Mamas", Marie "Little Bit" and Sherlock "Bear".

The boys - "Artie" (left) &amp; "Bear" (right)





Cinderella -





Marie "Little Bit"





What happens when I let them make a mess:


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2013)

When I moved my sister ended up keeping our dogs but here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 





My middle baby Sadie 





Dexter hes the newest addition this is his " You have food but your not sharing with me, why? " face lol





and the oldest our Boxer Sarge &lt;3


----------



## pengutango (Jun 7, 2013)

Loving all the animals pics! So cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish I had a pet. Anywho, I'm more of a dog person, but I do like cats... downside, I'm allergic, so I usually can't be in the same room as one for long without taking my allergy meds, which isn't always effective....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oddly though, it doesn't happen with every cat I get in contact with.

Also, I can't wait for the "core" bag to be released! I wanna know what the pencil and white bottle is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't have any pets : ( my husband is allergic. I wish we could have a kitty! I have two crazy babies though, they are kinda like pets since all they really do right now is play, eat, sleep and poop ; )


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

Aw all the pet pics are so cute! I love them!


----------



## Hipster (Jun 7, 2013)

Loving all the pet photos!

Here are my furbabies: The orange one, Cauchy (ko-shee) and the black brat Miso.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have any pets : ( my husband is allergic. I wish we could have a kitty!
> 
> I have two crazy babies though, they are kinda like pets since all they really do right now is play, eat, sleep and poop ; )


 They are too cute! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have any pets : ( my husband is allergic. I wish we could have a kitty!
> 
> I have two crazy babies though, they are kinda like pets since all they really do right now is play, eat, sleep and poop ; )


 So adorable! How old are they?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

lovin all the pet photos. good distraction from what those other items are!

I'm a momma to my furbaby Molly. If you follow me on instragram, she's the star of it haha.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's my furbabies...since everyone else is posting!

Oscar the Boston Terrier (we just got him about two weeks ago from a rescue!) and Mickey the Guinea Pig!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lovin all the pet photos. good distraction from what those other items are!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Last kid pics I promise, I couldn't leave out my older two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 4 year old on the left, 2 1/2 year old on the right. They are 16.5 months apart and BFFs.

And then one of my youngest (just turned 1) with her eyes open - which is how she is most of the time, she hates sleeping.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your Instagram? Oscar's is thebostonnamedoscar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 its the same as my username: sheeeeeelby. thats with 6 e's to make it easier. I followed you. I have to refrain myself from posting pics of her alll the time. but she's just so.cute!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not on Instagram, but I bore all my friends to death on Facebook with pictures of my furbabies. I think they all expect it now. I don't lead a very exciting life, but I'm happy with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2013)

> So adorable! How old are they?Â


 The boy just turned 4 months and the girl is almost 2


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 7, 2013)

Joining in! I already shared the love of my life on the pet photo thread...but here he is!









Dexter!!! I call him "Monkey" though...because he doesn't really meow, he just makes monkey chatter noises! HA!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So adorable! How old are they?
> ...


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 7, 2013)

PS YOU GUYS HAVE SUCH CUTE ANIMALS AND KIDS!!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2013)

All these pet pics are killing me! So stinking cute! I want a puppy or kitten SO BADLY. : ( Maybe I could just force hubby to get an allergy shot. Lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contact your local animal rescue groups or animal control and ask to borrow a live trap. You can also buy one at a feed store for around $50. Put a can of cat food inside, set the trap and she'll go into eat the food and be trapped. You can then have her spayed or have an animal rescue group take her and have her spayed. Depending on if she's feral or not she might be adopted out OR released back. It'd be in her best interest. I hate seeing feral cats get pregnant over and over. Those babies deserve homes. This is why I've practically become a cat shelter because people always bring me strays. I have a mama cat and kittens that I need to find homes for.


 ive been looking into that program at our local shelter, they dont have traps though, so we seem to be adopting the unwanted kittie, and the other becomes a shop cat( we do get them fixed, its just the mama that keeps eluding us, she's quick and smart.) but they hang around cause hubby and his coworkers are all animal lovers and they have a nice cool/warm office to sleep in and more food than they can eat.lol


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last kid pics I promise, I couldn't leave out my older two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

cari12, your kids are beautiful! 






This thread has a serious case of cute overload! LOL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2013)

> Last kid pics I promise, I couldn't leave out my older two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All these pet pics are killing me! So stinking cute! I want a puppy or kitten SO BADLY. : (
> 
> Maybe I could just force hubby to get an allergy shot. Lol


 A friend of mine is seriously allergic to dogs and cats and ended up getting a Bichon Frise because they shed less dander. As long as she is vigilant about grooming and vacuuming she is fine. She's had Gibson for about 10 years now.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How fun!
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This thread has a serious case of cute overload! LOL


 Maybe we could subtitle it Too Cute: IpsyAddicts


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is seriously allergic to dogs and cats and ended up getting a Bichon Frise because they shed less dander. As long as she is vigilant about grooming and vacuuming she is fine. She's had Gibson for about 10 years now.


 I also have allergies. Shih Tzus and Yorkies are also considered "hypoallergenic" or as hypoallergenic as a dog can be because the have less dander and don't shed hair. I can tell you from my experience that neither one of my babies bother my allergies and I still have the allergies because my friend has a Sheltie and my nose starts running like crazy when I'm around her!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2013)

> I also have allergies. Shih Tzus and Yorkies are also considered "hypoallergenic" or as hypoallergenic as a dog can be because the have less dander and don't shed hair. I can tell you from my experience that neither one of my babies bother my allergies and I still have the allergies because my friend has a Sheltie and my nose starts running like crazy when I'm around her!





> A friend of mine is seriously allergic to dogs and cats and ended up getting a Bichon Frise because they shed less dander. As long as she is vigilant about grooming and vacuuming she is fine. She's had Gibson for about 10 years now.Â


 This is actually really good to hear because we tried talking to my husband's allergy Dr. about getting a hypoallergenic pet and he gave us this big lecture about don't bother because there is no such thing and they will still bother your allergies. So we just gave up. Now we just need to find someone we know with a non shedding breed to spend some time around. since there is no way we would get a pet without knowing FOR SURE that we could keep it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

im gonna follow suit and add my babies on here





tiger





babycat





max





jazzy





mitzi(this is why she's polish kitty)





the new addition





daisy(she always gives me kisses when i open the cage door)





tooty





hubby and ashlyn





nicholas and ashlyn


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is actually really good to hear because we tried talking to my husband's allergy Dr. about getting a hypoallergenic pet and he gave us this big lecture about don't bother because there is no such thing and they will still bother your allergies. So we just gave up. Now we just need to find someone we know with a non shedding breed to spend some time around. since there is no way we would get a pet without knowing FOR SURE that we could keep it.


 Oh man! If we lived closer I would definitely let you hang out with my girls. My allergies are pretty bad and I have asthma too and they seriously don't bother me. There are a few breeds that are considered "hypoallergenic." I had a cockapoo for many years and I was sick all the time, but I loved her so much I couldn't get rid of her. I had to bathe her every week to try to keep the dander down. I don't have any of these problems with having these two breeds. There is hope, don't give up. I think you have an excellent idea about trying to be around the breeds to make sure though. Maybe there is a dog club in your area that might be able to help? I belong to a dog club and I know I would do it to help someone that would love to have a pet of their own.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im gonna follow suit and add my babies on here
> 
> ...


 What a beautiful family! Two-legged and 4-legged, alike!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a beautiful family! Two-legged and 4-legged, alike!


 thank you!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

> I would most likely call her Dorothy Barker, after Dorothy Parker! I name my critters after writers, and I keep hoping I end up with one who clearly takes after her. (Previous kitties: Ada and Hunter, after Ada Byron Lovelace and Hunter S. Thompson. Current kitties: Edgar and Oscar, after Poe and Wilde.)


 If you ever read the bloggess her cat is named Hunter S. Tomcat. And she is super funny one of my favorite bloggers


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would most likely call her Dorothy Barker, after Dorothy Parker! I name my critters after writers, and I keep hoping I end up with one who clearly takes after her.
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

I had to get in on the furbaby love I have four doxies 2 long haired girls and 2 short haired boys This is miss molly she is the littlest and always beggs like this she is the only one who can sit like this.



This is miss diva she is my red haired princess her vall is her favorite thing in the whole world she will play fetch for hours.



This is gus. I call him gus a roo most of the time he is sweet but can be sooo dumb.



And this is odie he is my digger you should see my yard tons and tons of holes.



We also have 5 cats 1 lives out side the other 4 are inside outside cats I'm on my phone so I'm sorry for the long post I don't know how to do spoilers from here.


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I moved my sister ended up keeping our dogs but here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to get in on the furbaby love I have four doxies 2 long haired girls and 2 short haired boys
> 
> This is miss molly she is the littlest and always beggs like this she is the only one who can sit like this.
> ...


 I adore Doxies! Seriously one of the cutest and most entertaining breeds ever! Yours are adorable!

_*squeeeeeeeeeee* _


----------



## MuffinTumble (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  I have a Boston and a Boxer as well!
> 
> ...


 Sara is the Boxer and Murphy is the Boston.


----------



## harlowekitty (Jun 7, 2013)

H



> Since everyone else is doing it, here's my furry crew...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a! Zulu petals from ford fairlane?!?! LOVE IT!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

> OMG!Â  I have a Boston and a Boxer as well!Â Â Â  For
> 
> 
> 
> the dog lovers:


 Thoses eyes! !! I love them! My diva has one brown and one 3/4 blue eye but you can only really tell in the right light..


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

An Edgar photo, since Oscar had his up already:



(Side note: The green towel in the background is his chewy towel. He has some developmental issues and likes to chew towels, and that is his favorite towel for some reason.) And one of both of them:



But this is my favorite one of both of them that I have on my phone (I have some hilarious ones at home):


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2013)

I just couldn't resist adding pictures of my little ones too!





Hubby and Ichigo (also known as Ichi)





Ichigo again





Cinnamon as a puppy (also goes by Cinn and Cinna)





Cinnamon again- age 6


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my daughter, Amadora and her cat Meowvrick(original Maverick, like from Top Gun). They are seriously best friends and he puts up with her and all of her shenanigans. I've never seen a more patient cat with a child, he has never once gotten rough with her. However, he attacks me any chance he gets and thus, earning him the nickname "Ginger Hitman"


----------



## lovepinkk (Jun 7, 2013)

Loving all these animal posts! 



 Dogs and makeup = two of my favorite things!

I have to join in.. This is my boy and I think this picture fits well with the theme this month 



 lol


----------



## lovepinkk (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She is gorgeous! And I can't believe that cat is in the tub lol!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving all these animal posts!
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh!  He looks too happy in it!  So cute.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just died. That last pic did it. Too stinkin' cute!! XD


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2013)

> She is gorgeous! And I can't believe that cat is in the tub lol!


 Thank you! I honestly couldn't believe it either, we put him in once by himself to see his reaction. I didn't want him to scratch her or anything but he loved it. He'll literally do anything for her.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving all these animal posts!
> 
> ...


 OMG that is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dite, short for Aphrodite, is a year old and my little sweetheart born on Valentines day.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 7, 2013)

One more puppy picture from me and it is even (sort of on topic)



I love painting my doggies toe nails. They are less then thrilled most of the time


----------



## pengutango (Jun 7, 2013)

So many cute kids and pets!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hard to keep up with all the cuteness!!



> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving all these animal posts!
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT!!! 



 TOO CUTE!! 







> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww!! 



 Whoa! A cat who actually doesn't seem to mind water! Lawl~


----------



## lovepinkk (Jun 7, 2013)

> Thank you! I honestly couldn't believe it either, we put him in once by himself to see his reaction. I didn't want him to scratch her or anything but he loved it. He'll literally do anything for her.


 That is too sweet! What a good kitty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh sweetness! Love her curls and the kitty in the tub :-D


----------



## irene- (Jun 7, 2013)

> One more puppy picture from me and it is even (sort of on topic)
> 
> 
> 
> I love painting my doggies toe nails. They are less then thrilled most of the time


 Awww. I've tried to paint my dog's nails before but can only get one done at the most before she runs off


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We sure do have an adorable collection of pets here on MUT!
> 
> I also call my pets by random nicknames. Lola is also known as PoPo, Fuffer, Lolabert Humperdog (she has dominance issues), Wodles, Miss Ma'am, the list seriously goes on and on and on. ZuZu is also known as Creeper Peeper, Zuzycat, Bebeket, and she has her own theme song that we like to sing to her. Big Boy was pretty much nameless for the first 3 years of his life. We called him by a different name weekly until Big Boy just stuck. My son likes to call him Big City.


 too funny, thats how baby cat got his name, we had no idea what to call him and it just stuck....though most of the time we call him dude( he's my surfer dude, so laid back and umm...a little on the "duuuudeee" side,lol. tiger is tiggy-tigey, mitzit is kitten paws/ ditzy mitzi/mitts (and she loves the tub too!) max was originally grover max(we got him and jazzy from the pound so we didnt pick the names) but he goes by max,maxwell, maximus,maxi..and most recently maxi-moose or just moose) jasmine id jazzy...and the new one is still nameless, as much as i like ipsy she's more bugsy cause she has bug eyes,lol


----------



## singerchick (Jun 7, 2013)

Count me in with the folks wanting beach spray. It's about 5000% humidity down here, so waves are about the only thing I *can* do with my hair.





And, as long as I'm at it, here's a shot of my adorable pup pup. He's not into makeup, but he does like capes.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Count me in with the folks wanting beach spray. It's about 5000% humidity down here, so waves are about the only thing I *can* do with my hair.
> 
> ...


 too cute..perfect pose


----------



## singerchick (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> too cute..perfect pose


 Thank you! He's silly, but I love him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone's wondering how we got here posting animal pics, it all started with this picture from Ipsy's pinterest board http://mygl.am/June2013PinterstBoard


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone's wondering how we got here posting animal pics, it all started with this picture from Ipsy's pinterest board http://mygl.am/June2013PinterstBoard


Oh that's precious



......lol, kinda reminds me of my hubby


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's my furbaby Tate. Such a mess!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 7, 2013)

Couldn't miss an opportunity to post all my babies! (I miss them because I just moved to LA and they are indoor-outdoor, so I couldn't move them from our parents super quiet house on a private golf course where they sit outside and look at birds and watch golfers, and move then into a 1500 sqft 7th floor apartment in Hollywood. Within the next month I plan on getting a new little baby kitten, and then by christmas my first puppy. 

My Mitzi! Mitz for short, she is a polydactyl cat, and her front paws look like catcher's mitts. My dog and I found her in the bushes walking around the golf course 3 summers ago, so it's almost her 3rd birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she has a little heart nose and is so so so adorable but kindof craycray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Then we have my brother's cat Rox, who is almost 9. He's a big sweetie bear, and puts up with crazy pants





And finally Fluffy, he's 14, and is mostly an outdoor cat, and wanders the neighboorhood, but he has a special place in my heart because he is the one kitten we kept from a pregnant mama we fostered wayy back when I was in 4th grade. i still have the little baby kitten pictures somewhere in a photo album.





Finally we have our giant Golden Retriever Whiskey, who sadly at the age of 8 is suffering renal and conjestive heart failure, my retired father is nursing him back to health, but generally very large dogs (he's the size of a female great dane) have accelerated lifespans.


----------



## jessilng (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have any pets : ( my husband is allergic. I wish we could have a kitty!
> 
> I have two crazy babies though, they are kinda like pets since all they really do right now is play, eat, sleep and poop ; )


 Same here, but just 1 almost two-year-old


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jun 7, 2013)

I had to put up pictures of my puppy's and the kitty!





Ebby the sleeping kitty cat. As sweet as she looks she's actually a demon cat. I made up her name because when I name cats I can't give them an actual name. My old cat was Avy. For me all animals end up with an ee sound at the end of their names.





Mercedes Benz and yes she's as high maintenance as her name gives off, although I hardly ever call her by her name. She is typically poobear or poopbutt. I have about 60 nicknames for her. I went through one day and made a list and it is that much. She pretty much answers to anything at this point because I tend to call her whatever word falls out of my mouth.





This guy is my grandmas, but I consider him mine too. His name is Peyton. or as i call him, Mr. Peyton since he's so sophisticated!





This is Taylor and also one of my grandmas doggies. She LOVES when I do her nails! NOT! You mind as well be killing her for the way she looks at you. I call her tadertot


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Same here, but just 1 almost two-year-old


 Too cute!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone's wondering how we got here posting animal pics, it all started with this picture from Ipsy's pinterest board http://mygl.am/June2013PinterstBoard


 As if anyone ever needed an excuse to show off pictures of their kids and furbabies!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As if anyone ever needed an excuse to show off pictures of their kids and furbabies!


 Every human and fur baby has just been so cute! Great distraction from whining about wanting my bag already =)


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I had to put my little buddy up to, can't resist!

This is my English Bulldog, Sherman.  We've had him for about four months and he's been so awesome! He has a great little personality and has loads of stubborn qualities, which is very typical of a bully.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  I have a Boston and a Boxer as well!
> 
> ...


 Woot! Your dogs are adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love your Boston's eyes so unique love that face!


----------



## alphaloria (Jun 7, 2013)

So much cuteness!!

Here are my little 8 year old siblings.





Ferris on his favorite perch on his cat tree. My boyfriend &amp; I had just moved into our house, so there was so much clutter. He is my needy little man who follows me around and meows for me when I leave.





Phoebe adopted my boyfriend after 6 months of giving him stink eye. Now she can't get enough of him, unless she's laying across the stairs waiting to trip me, lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One more puppy picture from me and it is even (sort of on topic)
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG. love it! My doxie is long haired so no painted toe nails for her.



> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to get in on the furbaby love I have four doxies 2 long haired girls and 2 short haired boys
> 
> This is miss molly she is the littlest and always beggs like this she is the only one who can sit like this.
> ...


 Awww yay for doxies! I have a doxie too (posted a pic of her above. name is Molly and she is oh so sweet. My mom has her sister who is smooth haired and black &amp; brown.  My grandma has a doxie as well who looks like your Odie! 

I just love doxies. I want a dapple one!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 7, 2013)

I totally missed the point of the animal/kid pics but I'm game hahaha



Is it bad I have zero animal pics on my phone? Oops. Bad dog/cat mommy.


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww. Cute kids and pets.

Here is my little boy Dot





This was his first day home in oct of 2011


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gotta add my kiddies too!!

I don't have any pets.. Well I have a fish..





These are my twin girls.. Amberly &amp; Adamari.  They just turned 3!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That cat loves his person so much he will even bathe with her! So cute. Also, your daughter has the most AMAZING hair! And eyes. She reminds me of Kirsten Dunst when she was in Interview with the Vampire.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2013)

> That cat loves his person so much he will even bathe with her! So cute. Also, your daughter has the most AMAZING hair! And eyes. She reminds me of Kirsten Dunst when she was in Interview with the Vampire.


 I didn't even notice that but she sort of does look like Kristen Dunst from that movie. He loves her so much. And thank you for all the sweet compliments.


----------



## puffyeyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I made a twitter account for my cat...she got followers faster than I did.  One of us got upset and deleted an account.  XD


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont have dogs or cats, I have ferrets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Here's a shot of all 6 playing in a water fountain.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 7, 2013)

> I dont have dogs or cats, I have ferrets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here's a shot of all 6 playing in a water fountain.


 Very cool!! They are so cute!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NAME THE DOGGIE IPSY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! That makes me think of what I call my mom's dog. She has a black and white little shih tzu whose tail is primarily black, but the tip of it is white. Her name is Tiffany, but I often call her Tipsy or Tipsy Tiff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont have dogs or cats, I have ferrets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm kind of afraid of ferrets. I know they look cute, but I once stuck my hand in an open bin in a pet store to pet one, and it bit me on that fleshy area between my thumb and pointer finger. It latched on a bit too, so it really hurt. I've never tried to interact with one since that happened and it was years ago.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2013)

Me n my son! Sorry I had to! Ok, back to Ipsy! Isn't it about time to ship??


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I had to put my little buddy up to, can't resist!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Love seeing these all in one place! It was hard to keep up over in the other thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love seeing all your sweet furbabies and kiddos &lt;3 Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 8, 2013)

ALL THE BEBES!! Human bebes and fur bebes!! squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

I am going to add a couple of pics of my Monkey. 

Monkey is a cat. He adores my S/O as you can plainly see.  







And these are The Acorns. They are my step-babies.

I call Randy Papa Oak and his cute lil kidlets The Acorns:


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love seeing these all in one place! It was hard to keep up over in the other thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love seeing all your sweet furbabies and kiddos &lt;3 Thanks for sharing ladies!


 I love ALL the pics, too. This is so fun and SO CUTE! I have another cat named Alice in Wonderland but no good pics. I will take a pic and post it another time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU SHOULD BOTH BE MODELS!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2013)

> YOU SHOULD BOTH BE MODELS!!Â


 Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!! My son is such a ladies man! Lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since everyone else is doing it, here's my furry crew...
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALL THE BEBES!! Human bebes and fur bebes!! squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 8, 2013)

Such adorableness I can hardly stand it.  Wanted to add my fur balls ...





Cinder, aka, Cinderine, who has her own theme song.  She's the boss cat now.





Proud Baby Mudfoot, who goes by Baby.  He's our only boy now.  He lets Cinder rule the roost ... until he's had enough of her.





Fiona, who also goes by FiFi, is Cinder's litter mate.  She likes to stalk her own tail and then run down the stairs chasing it.





Smokey (aka Puffy) is our wildest cat.  We trapped her and her sister Stripey in 2007 (they were the kittens of a feral in our old neighborhood).  I don't think I've touched her more than a half dozen times.





Stripey is getting more used to me.  She actually will come over and let me pet her almost every day now ... after almost 6 years!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such adorableness I can hardly stand it.  Wanted to add my fur balls ...
> 
> ...


 What a beautiful assortment of kitties! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im gonna follow suit and add my babies on here
> 
> ...


 quoted to add the new furry member of our family

"Cinnamon"


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

**squeeeeeeeeeeeee* ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She's so sweet! *


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **squeeeeeeeeeeeee* ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> She's so sweet!


 she's super friendly too! she was up at my hubby's shop, she's not one of the recent litters that have been there(in between their ages) and there weren't any other kitties her age around, not to mention all the cats around there are typical strays...run from their own shadows but hang around for food unless you get too close. she came right up to us and actually knew to beg for food. so i'm convinced she was a drop off cause she just showed up out of the blue one day. but she is very happy to have a family and just in the past few days she is starting to fill out(she was so boney i think a cpl more days she would have died if not adopted). she likes to hang out on my chest and is small enough to perch on my ..um...tatas(lol) and trust me, i'm not blessed in that area,lmao! she also turns motorboat as soon as you touch her...only one problem, the last kitty we got(mitzi) is not happy...she's such a jealous baby!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Jul 17, 2013)

OH SO SWEET! Both bebes!! 







> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quoted to add the new furry member of our family
> 
> "Cinnamon"


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 25, 2013)

bad day today..worked 16hrs to come home and find our weakest newest kitten...Nori(aka Grumpy) passed away after i left for work this morning. we adopted her after cinnamon,she was really weak and almost dead to begin with, and after 3 days of love and care she passed


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest in peace little Nori

this pic is from the morning after we brought her home


----------



## mindcaviar (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rest in peace little Nori


 I am so sorry for your loss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am thankful for people like you in the world who help little kitties have a good life, however short.


----------



## marilynxo (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got these two adorable puppies from the same litter 3 days ago





The dad is a smooth coat chihuahua and the mom a long hair

The chocolate brown male is actually my sister's but she's out of town,

I just sent her a picture of the litter and she chose via txt lol

and the blonde female is mine. But I love them both equally!

We didn't expect to have such a hard time deciding what to name them

ANY SUGGESTIONS?





I'm thinking about naming her CLEO.. or CHLOE lol not sure yet





*MOM*





*DAD*


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 19, 2013)

> Just got these two adorable puppies from the same litter 3 days ago  The dad is a smooth coat chihuahua and the mom a long hair The chocolate brown male is actually my sister's but she's out of town, I just sent her a picture of the litter and she chose via txt lol and the blonde female is mine. But I love them both equally! We didn't expect to have such a hard time deciding what to name them ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> 
> I'm thinking about naming her CLEO.. or CHLOE lol not sure yet
> 
> ...


 They're cute!! I think Chloe is a nice name! ðŸ¶ðŸ˜Š


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got a new pic of my girls and had to share.





I'm in a dog training club and the club paid for sitting fees for our dogs. I'm getting this one and some of each dog individually. They turned out amazing. She was even able to get shots of the Yorkie without her "worry ears," which is what I call it when her ears are down and she looks stressed. This is a hard thing to do as she gets scared around new people. It is hard to get a bad picture of the Shih Tzu. She is a ham!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a new pic of my girls and had to share.
> 
> ...


 omg they are the cutest little things everrrr. I want a yorkie sooo bad but I just dont' have time for a puppy right now. What are their names?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg they are the cutest little things everrrr. I want a yorkie sooo bad but I just dont' have time for a puppy right now. What are their names?


 The Yorkie is Gidget, she is 2. The Shih Tzu is Bella and she is 6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Yorkie is Gidget, she is 2. The Shih Tzu is Bella and she is 6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So cute! My boyfriend's mom had a shih tzu named Bella but she sadly died really young.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute! My boyfriend's mom had a shih tzu named Bella but she sadly died really young.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So sad! What happened? My Bella is named because Bella is beautiful in Italian and my BF at the time I got her said she was ugly and retarded. So I named her Bella and got rid of his ugly/retarded self! He had told me he would buy me a Shih Tzu and he wanted me to get her sister who was 50.00 cheaper so he was talking her down! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sad! What happened? My Bella is named because Bella is beautiful in Italian and my BF at the time I got her said she was ugly and retarded. So I named her Bella and got rid of his ugly/retarded self! He had told me he would buy me a Shih Tzu and he wanted me to get her sister who was 50.00 cheaper so he was talking her down! LOL


 lol awww! Good for you! Lol her Bella got bit by a snake actually. It was so sad!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol awww! Good for you! Lol her Bella got bit by a snake actually. It was so sad!


 Terrible! That would break my heart!


----------



## jbrookeb (Aug 21, 2013)

> bad day today..worked 16hrs to come home and find our weakest newest kitten...Nori(aka Grumpy) passed away after i left for work this morning. we adopted her after cinnamon,she was really weak and almost dead to begin with, and after 3 days of love and care she passedÂ





> Rest in peace little Nori this pic is from the morning after we brought her home


 Oh no!!!! This is so incredibly sad!! :'( What a precious baby and though her life was way too short, I bet the love you gave her was beyond anything she could have dreamed! Sweet Nori - rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok ladies, I have a serious issue! My daughter left for college and left me with her puppy. That dog is soooo spoiled she cries to be held! She cries when she is sleepy! She tries to get in the bed with me each night but I don't want to sleep with pets. How do I get her to stop this behavior. She wasn't this bad when my daughter was here or at least it didn't seem like it, lol. Maybe now it's because I have to deal with it constantly. She is very sweet and lovable but spoiled. She acts just like a real baby.


----------



## irene- (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! I posted this on the ipsy september thread so it'll be a re-run if you already read it. I have a heart breaking incident that happened today and I know I can count on you for your prayers and positive thoughts/vibes for this fur baby (he didn't pass away but is very sick). My story is in the spoiler along with a couple pictures of the doggie. If you have a soft heart I recommend not looking at the pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'll call him Boxer (since that's his breed). I live on a busy street across from a park. When Boxer showed up on my block yesterday he obviously looked lost so I tried to lure him with food to our yard which is fenced in, but as I would get closer he would run away. He eventually ran across the street into the park and I knew I couldn't catch up to him. My mom and a neighbor walked around the park looking for Boxer but didn't see him anywhere. I noticed it was urgent he received medical attention as you'll see in the pictures. I called animal control to pick up Boxer, which I've done before with other lost dogs that show up that we don't recognize as belonging to anyone in the neighborhood. I have a serious soft spot for any animal especially one that is hurting. So I hoped and prayed all afternoon/last night/this morning that Boxer was found and safe. Around noon today I hear the dogs in the back yard barking like crazy so I look out the front window to find out whats going on and I see Boxer stumbling around. I felt so relieved he came back. He was in the next door neighbor's yard (which also has a fence) so I ran over there and closed the gate. Poor Boxer just layed himself in the dirt exhausted. I could tell he didn't have the strength to stand up anymore. I called my mom on the phone and had her bring me a leash and an old bed sheet. We picked up Boxer and put him on the sheet then used the sheet to carry him to our yard and layed him on the soft grass. His body felt so hot. I called animal control again but they told me it might take them 3 days to send someone out to pick him up because they're really swamped. I wasn't sure what to do. He is in really bad shape. Literally skin and bones. It surprised us how heavy he was, we struggled to carry him. I decided to call the animal hospital we take our pets to for advice. After explaining the situation they told me to feed him a little bit of cooked white rice and give him small amounts of water. They also advised me to contact the local humane society. I called there and was told to take him in since they don't do pick ups. He ate the rice and drank some water then we put him in the back of my truck on a dog bed. My mom rode in the back with Boxer and I drove. When we got to the humane society a woman walking a dog in the parking lot noticed we were having a hard time trying to get Boxer off the truck. She asked " Is that your dog? " I said " We found him " She came a little closer and yelled " That dog is in distress! Run into the office and tell them Maureen says to bring help! " Then she ran into a different office. I ran into the main office and told the girl " I'm the one who called in about the boxer and Maureen said to bring help. " You should've seen those people move! I went back outside and four men were at my truck picking up the dog bed with Boxer laying on it so helpless. They rushed the dog into the clinic so fast I barely noticed 3 of the guys were wearing orange jumpsuits from the dept. of corrections. Me and my mom went into the clinic along with a couple of girls that ran over from the office I had barged into. We did some quick paperwork then a man came out to ask me questions regarding how I found him and told me Boxer was so dehydrated they couldn't get a blood sample right away because his veins were so thin. They were going to have to wait a couple of hours for the IV to plump up his veins and try it then. He also said Boxer has a microchip but it isn't registered so no information is on it. They estimated his age at 2 yrs. The man said they are going to try everything to find the owner. I told him I could put up flyers at the park I live by and he said they would take care of that. I told the girl at the counter that I was extremely concerened for Boxer and asked how I can receive updates on his status. She gave me an ID # that is assigned to him and told me to call in and ask about him. Then we got in my truck and drove home. My heart hurts for Boxer. I really hope he gets better. I really hope they find Boxer's owner and if not I'm sure I can find someone I know to adopt him. Please send him a little prayer or send him loving thoughts to recover soon. He was so cute and gentle. I know Boxer will love you so much for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are 2 pictures I took of him laying in the grass:






Thank you all soo much for reading this and just know the love and kindness you send out will be received with Boxer's open heart!


----------



## irene- (Aug 22, 2013)

> Ok ladies, I have a serious issue! My daughter left for college and left me with her puppy. That dog is soooo spoiled she cries to be held! She cries when she is sleepy! She tries to get in the bed with me each night but I don't want to sleep with pets. How do I get her to stop this behavior. She wasn't this bad when my daughter was here or at least it didn't seem like it, lol. Maybe now it's because I have to deal with it constantly. She is very sweet and lovable but spoiled. She acts just like a real baby.


 I talk to all of my animals. They're pretty smart and understand you somehow. I'm convinced they pick up on emotions easily. For example when the two chihuahuas start fighting I'll be stern and say stop fighting. They'll stop and stare at me then I'll say you need to be friends kissy kissy and the tan one will start licking the black and white one's face. Since the dog is still a puppy you can train her and change that behavior but it can take tons of patience to get there. I would say hold her when you want to, she'll get the hint except for when you feel she's super lonely and needs a hug. The sleeping thing...does she have a doggie bed of her own? If so try putting it on the floor close to your bed. When she jumps up on the bed to cuddle with you tell her her bed is over there and that's where she sleeps. Place her on her doggie bed and repeat that's where she sleeps. Consistency is important. They pick up on key words which I really don't know what they are but I just repeat the same phrases over and over with certain gestures and they learn it. If she keeps jumping on the bed after you take her off try throwing in a little extra. Maybe put her in the dog bed and rub her ears or tummy to relax her but don't do it when she's on your bed. Or try placing her favorite toy or treat in her dog bed. Something that she likes, gets her attention, and makes her want to stay in the dog bed rather than sleep with you. If that works you can then move the dog bed to a different location in your room or maybe even to a completely different room. They seem to like when you tell them good night and good morning. It's like they think goodnight ok lights off house quiet go to sleep then goodmorning everyones up making noise yay time to play. It may sound silly talking to them that way but it has always worked for me. Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Irene! I will definitely try it. She has her bed and actually I did put it in my room last night and she cried herself to sleep. I gave her hugs and rubbed her belly. I think she is so used to my daughter letting her fall asleep with her. I think she is slowly coming along. She is rather smart and I think she is trying to manipulate me, lol. She knows how to pull those heart strings but I always make her sleep on her bed or her blanket. She has a crate but I only use it when I am out. I feel bad having her in there when I am at home unless I am cleaning up or she needs a break.


----------



## irene- (Aug 22, 2013)

** Update on Boxer **


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I received a call about 1 hour ago from the humane society. They promised to let me know about Boxer's blood test results because they were concerned he might have parvo since we have other pets. They told me it wasn't parvo but an extreme case of valley fever that was affecting his breathing and heart rate along with making lesions on his spine. They had to put him to sleep, poor thing was suffering too much. They thanked me for taking Boxer in so that he wouldn't have to die a slow painful death out on the streets alone. I'm not gonna lie.. I cried after the phone call ended. My conscience and I are on track but it just makes me sad that an innocent animal can get so sick. I mean it's not like they can go up to you and tell you what's wrong, they're so brave and just deal with it and stay happy through it all. I feel the same way about children. â¤ Thank you all again for being so sweet and considerate of these posts regarding Boxer. MUT girls are the best!



PSA: If anyone is curious or wants to educate themselves a little on valley fever here's a link https://www.vfce.arizona.edu/ValleyFeverInPets/VFID-dodogs.aspx


----------



## jbrookeb (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet Boxer is lounging in the green grass at Rainbow Bridge. He'll be happy to see you one day, Irene.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 6, 2013)

@irene- I am so glad you rushed and helped Boxer. This way he knew there are people who cared. We have a boxer girl at home named Mila and love her llike a child (we do not have children yet).

I am sorry, this will be a picture overload hahaha If you do not like to see 100 pictures (ok more like 15) of a precious little boxer, please keep on scrolling (;

The day she came home with us...yes this is a snuggie for puppies, don't judge (;











She loves her treats






And the snow






Just being her





With her favorite stuffed puppy who always sleeps somewhere around her





loves her stuffed animals like a kid






Friends in her basket? Not so much!






Napping on our Couch:


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @irene- I am so glad you rushed and helped Boxer. This way he knew there are people who cared. We have a boxer girl at home named Mila and love her llike a child (we do not have children yet).

I am sorry, this will be a picture overload hahaha If you do not like to see 100 pictures (ok more like 15) of a precious little boxer, please keep on scrolling (;

The day she came home with us...yes this is a snuggie for puppies, don't judge (;











She loves her treats






And the snow






Just being her





With her favorite stuffed puppy who always sleeps somewhere around her





loves her stuffed animals like a kid






Friends in her basket? Not so much!






Napping on our Couch:





Such a cute doggie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

Say no to this face. I dare you!


----------

